# HU-16 Battery



## Miltonone (Nov 6, 2019)

Looking for replacement battery or batteries for HU-16. I have no manuals for it. At present it has 2 car batteries in it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 6, 2019)

Miltonone said:


> Looking for replacement battery or batteries for HU-16. I have no manuals for it. At present it has 2 car batteries in it.



Have you tried looking at Concord or Gil? I'm sure they'll have at least equivalent to what was originally installed but will be $$$.


----------

